# Vintage Bodum Espresso Cups (DUPE/REAL)?



## orangepekoe (Feb 7, 2021)

Hey everyone! I recently purchased a set of 12 vintage bodum espresso cups and I noticed when I searched the bodum cups up they usually have a stamp saying "Bodum" or a "Made in Germany" certification. However, the ones I purchased do not have any stamps or bodum marking on the glasses, I was wondering if these were dupes and if I got scammed? Not sure if all Bodum cups have the stamps or markings on them? Thanks, any information helps ????


----------

